# Condensation inside ceiling of cathedral ceiling



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like there is insufficient insulation or venting or both. Would you explain this for us? Or pictures.
"What's unusual about our house is that the cathedral ceiling runs perpendicular to the angle of the roof."


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You could also have a leak.
I think it’s time to poke your head up in the attic and take a look.
As mentioned, post some pictures.


----------



## HandyDaddy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Clarification--Cathedral Ceiling Condensation*

The line of the apex of the roof on our ranch style house runs end to end, as you would expect. But the line of the apex of the cathedral ceiling runs from the front of the house to the back. The ceiling area in the photo is at the back, just in front of a brick fireplace. I'm pretty sure that the brown streaks are stain being leeched from the beam. The other photo shows center of room where beams meet, and shows how the beam that is moist is warping. There is a gap between the beam and the actual ceiling at the end, and the air coming through the gap is very hot. Hope this clarifies my original post. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you have access to the space above that?


----------



## HandyDaddy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Response-condensation on cathedral ceiling*

There is an attic, very difficult to get to, so I haven't yet, but know I will have to get up there once the weather cools a little.


----------

